# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  حقوق الانسان على الطريقه الامريكيه

## الرحال

مهما فعلت امريكا والدول الاوروبيه من جرائم حرب ومن انتهاكات لحقوق الانسانيه وتدمير بلدان الشعوب وسفك الدماء وتشريد الملايين  و سرقات ممتلكات الشعوب المغلوب على امرها فلن يكون هناك من يتكلم عن هذه الحقوق والحريات 

امريكا وبتحالف غربي معها دمرت العديد من الدول الاسلاميه والعربيه وقتلت الملايين ونهبت ثروات الدول واغتصبت النساء و لم ياتي من الكتاب الذين ينادون بحقوق المراه وقيادة المراه وعمل المراه واطلاق المعتقلين السياسين بزعم انها حرية راي  كي ينادي بهذه الحقوق المغتصبه

انها حقيقة ببغاوات حقوق الانسان واصوات نشاز ل للنشطاء الاجتماعيين  حسب الطريقه الامريكيه 

انني اكتب هذه الكلمات وكلي يقين بان من اطلع على موضوعي من هؤلاء النشطاء والحقوقيون لن يرضيهم ما كتبته ولا تخفى عنهم هذه الحقيقه ولكن ل يعلموا ان كل الشعوب التي تظاهرت للدفاع عن حقوقها ليست غبيه وليست غافله عن حقيقة شعارات ادعياء حقوق الانسان 


ولكن اي حقوق انسان انها  ((  حقوق الانسان على الطريقه الامريكيه والغربيه ))

----------

